# Ancient Machinery?



## Wanara009 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm currently following a show "Ancient Discovery", which details things about ancient machinery like Su Song's Cosmic Engine, the Antikythera Machine, Ancient Chinese Industrial revolution, etc.

I"m quite interested in this kind of thing, since I have this fascination with stories that deal with "Magic vs. Technology". Do anyone know more sources where I can find more example of ancient machinery?


----------



## FatCat (Nov 8, 2012)

Browsed a bit and found some interesting stuff, hope these links help.

Baghdad Battery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Greek engineer who invented the steam engine 2,000 years ago

Ancient Machines (Machines Of Ancient China) - YouTube


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 8, 2012)

It is important to make the distinction between 'ability' and 'inclination'.  The Greeks philosophers, if memory serves, detested the very idea of their ingenious mathematical constructs be put to practical use.  Rome had artisans capable of wonders - but it was also a nation built on slave labor.  The slave owners saw the introduction of technology as a direct threat to their wealth and power.


----------



## ALB2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

FatCat said:


> Browsed a bit and found some interesting stuff, hope these links help.
> 
> Baghdad Battery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



There are several good factual books/sites about Leonardo Da Vinci and Heron of Alexandria.


----------



## Cosmolien (Nov 19, 2012)

The last link is really interesting thanks


----------

